# Space Marine Cosplay



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've picked out a huge collection of Space Marine Cosplay I like a lot. Also put some bad space marine cosplay at the end.

Feel free to contribute with your own findings - good or bad!


















Despite the background story this is still amazing :wink:



























Not technically a space marines costume... but AWESOME and worth repeating in every thread 



















Time for the BAD!!!!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This one is pretty awesome.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> This one is pretty awesome.
> 
> Incredibly Realistic Warhammer 40k Space Marine Cosplay - YouTube


Now _that_ is fucking ace! :so_happy:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

humakt said:


> This one is pretty awesome.
> 
> Incredibly Realistic Warhammer 40k Space Marine Cosplay - YouTube


Holy shit, I absolutely love that.


----------

